# JSF/JEE6 asynchronie Statusmeldungen per ajax



## JanHH (22. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

vermutlich mal wieder eine Anfägerfrage..

also, eine EJB führt nach klick auf einen Button eine Funktion aus, die eine Weile dauern kann (je nach Datenmengen auch mal einige Minuten). Nun wärs schön, Statusmeldungen dieses Prozesses (sozusagen der Stand der Dinge, den Arbeitsfortschritt) per ajax sekündlich upgedatet auf der jsf-Seite anzuzeigen.

Wie geht das!?

also, klar, ich denke, a4joll (ich benutze richfaces) ist da schon das richtige, aber wie bekomme ich die statusmeldungen aus dem Prozess raus? Irgendwo in einer member-variable der ejb ablegen, die von jsf dann ausgelesen wird? Aber das wäre ja nicht synchronisiert. Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dafür gibt es vorgefertigte Methoden in JEE ;-) nur welche?


----------



## JanHH (22. Mai 2016)

Spontan würd ichs so machen: Die Statusmeldungen in eine sychronisierte Liste schreiben, welche eine Member-Variable der EJB ist, und diese ganz  normal per get-Methode von JSF aus auslesen.


----------

